# paint oneself into a corner = αυτοεγκλωβίζομαι



## nickel (Nov 10, 2009)

Σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα πήγα κι έγραψα αυθόρμητα «στριμώχνομαι μόνος μου στη γωνία». Μετέφραζα το αγγλικό, οπότε αναρωτιέμαι: έχουμε άλλο δικό μας; Βάζω μόνος μου προβλήματα στο κεφάλι μου;








Wiktionary:
*paint oneself into a corner*
1. (idiomatic) To create a predicament or problem for oneself; to do something that leaves one with no good alternatives or solutions.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2009)

Δυο πρώτα αυθόρμητα:

*Βάζω το κεφάλι μου στον ντορβά* (αλλά, πέρα από την εικόνα της στρουθοκαμήλου, είναι πραγματικά κάτι περισσότερο από το απλό διακινδυνεύω σοβαρά του ΛΚΝ);

*Βγάζω τα μάτια μου με τα δάχτυλά μου* (αυτό έχει σίγουρα τη χαζομάρα...)

*Edit:* Αλλά τι το κακό έχει το «στριμώχνομαι μόνος μου στη γωνία»; Δεν είναι σαφέστατη η εικόνα που περιγράφει;


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2009)

Συμφωνώ, Δρ7χ, για το _στριμώχνομαι μόνος μου στη γωνία,_ είναι παραστατικό και μου φέρνει και πυγμαχικούς συνειρμούς, στα σκοινιά. 
Και για το δεύτερο που λες, προσθέτω μια παραλλαγή που μου αρέσει: *Βάζω τα χεράκια μου και βγάζω τα ματάκια μου.*
Κάτι με τρώει, κάτι άλλο αντίστοιχο μου φαίνεται πως έχουμε, αλλά δεν κατεβάζει τώρα ιδέες το ξερό μου...


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Edit:* Αλλά τι το κακό έχει το «στριμώχνομαι μόνος μου στη γωνία»; Δεν είναι σαφέστατη η εικόνα που περιγράφει;


Όταν το έγραφα, είχα στο μυαλό μου τον ιδιωματισμό και την εικόνα. Στα ελληνικά όμως δεν υπάρχει η λεπτομέρεια τού «paint myself into a corner». Θα είχε την ίδια ενάργεια κάτι σαν «πήγα και χώθηκα μόνος μου στο αδιέξοδο». Αλλά αυτό που λέμε (ή ένα απ' αυτά που λέμε) το έπιασες: έβαλα τα χεράκια μου κι έβγαλα τα ματάκια μου.

Α, συμφωνεί κι ο έτερος Καππαδόκης. Οπότε πάω να ασχοληθώ μ' αυτό τώρα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2009)

Θα μου επιτρέψεις μια μικρή γεωγραφική παρατήρηση, Νίκελ; Δεν είμαι Καππαδόκης, αλλά Κρης εν Τρίκκη! Άλλωστε, η Λυκία απέχει αρκετά από την Καππαδοκία. ;) Πάω τώρα να "βαφώ στη γωνία μου"...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2009)

Κι άλλες εικόνες _αυτοεγκλωβισμού_ στα _αδιέξοδα_:

Στριμώχτηκα μόνος μου στον τοίχο... (αν κι αυτό με τα σχοινιά του Δαιμάνιου μου αρέσει καλύτερα)
Κατέληξα στην άκρη του γκρεμού...
Έφτασα στο τέλος του δρόμου...

*Προσθήκη:* Εμ, πήγα και τόφαγα το γκολάκι στο ενενηνταφεύγα...


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι άλλες εικόνες _αυτοεγκλωβισμού_ στα _αδιέξοδα_:
> 
> Στριμώχτηκα μόνος μου στον τοίχο... (αν κι αυτό με τα σχοινιά του Δαιμάνιου μου αρέσει καλύτερα)
> Κατέληξα στην άκρη του γκρεμού...
> ...


 
Αυτογκόλ, στην ποδοσφαιρική, είναι αυτό που ψάχνουμε!


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2009)

Εγώ το «αυτοεγκλωβίστηκα» έψαχνα, αλλά και το «αυτογκόλ» εδώ μέσα ανήκει. Για κοίτα πόσα προέκυψαν από μια γελοιογραφία...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2009)

Και το «αυτοχειριάστηκα» ίσως;


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εγώ το «αυτοεγκλωβίστηκα» έψαχνα, αλλά και το «αυτογκόλ» εδώ μέσα ανήκει. Για κοίτα πόσα προέκυψαν από μια γελοιογραφία...


 
They call it stormy Monday, but Tuesday's (brainstorming is) just as good...


----------



## sarant (Nov 10, 2009)

Χωρίς να θέλω να το παίξω ψείρας, το αυτογκόλ και τα λοιπά δεν είναι πιο ταιριαστά στο shot myself in the foot; 
Αλλά δεν μου έρχεται και κανένα πιο καλό.


----------



## israfel (Aug 12, 2015)

αν το νήμα ήταν παιδάκι θα πήγαινε δημοτικό, δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν το έθιμο απαγορεύει να γράφουμε ό,τι μας έρχεται ή όχι (αν θέλετε μου λύνετε την απορία)

όμως μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό τα 'σκάβω το λάκκο μου' 
[προσθήκη:] και 'υπογράφω την καταδίκη μου' 

_φαντάζομαι όμως αναφέρονται σε πιο βαριές βλάβες  και μάλλον δεν κολλάνε παντού_
_αλλά τα κάνουμε μόνοι μας και αναγκαζόμαστε κατόπιν να αντιμετωπίσουμε τα προβλήματα _


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2015)

_Σκάβω ο ίδιος το λάκκο μου, αυτοϋπονομεύομαι_. Είναι κάπως πιο δυνατό από το _αυτοεγκλωβίζομαι_. Όλα πάντως μέσα σε ένα αυτοκαταστροφικό πλαίσιο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 12, 2015)

Χρειάζεται το ίδιος; ΟΚ, προσθέτει έμφαση, αλλά σκάβω= εγώ σκάβω, αυτοπροσώπως, ο ίδιος, με τα χέρια μου κλπ


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2015)

Για έμφαση και μόνο. Διότι καλό είναι να φανεί ότι δεν σκάβεις το λάκκο σου για να κάνεις οικονομία και να μην ξοδεύεις τα λεφτά σου σε νεκροθάφτες, αλλά από κακό υπολογισμό, δυσπροσαρμοστικότητα, ιδεολογική δυσκαμψία (ideological _rigor mortis_) και άλλα παρόμοια αυτοκαταστροφικά γνωρίσματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 12, 2015)

israfel said:


> αν το νήμα ήταν παιδάκι θα πήγαινε δημοτικό, δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν το έθιμο απαγορεύει να γράφουμε ό,τι μας έρχεται ή όχι (αν θέλετε μου λύνετε την απορία)


Γράφε εσύ και μη σε μέλλει... :) Και καλωσόρισες.


----------



## pontios (Aug 14, 2015)

Καλημέρα.
Το _αυτοπαγιδεύομαι _δεν αξίζει καμία αναφορά;


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2015)

pontios said:


> Καλημέρα.
> Το _αυτοπαγιδεύομαι _δεν αξίζει καμία αναφορά;


Καλημέρες.
Ίσως θεωρούσαμε αυτονόητο ότι κάποιος το έχει αναφέρει ως τώρα. :)


----------



## pontios (Aug 14, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρες.
> Ίσως θεωρούσαμε αυτονόητο ότι κάποιος το έχει αναφέρει ως τώρα. :)



Ναι - και γι 'αυτό φρόντισα να τσεκάρω καλά ότι δεν είχε ήδη αναρτηθεί/αναφερθεί. :)

By the way, "I've snookered myself/to snooker oneself" has virtually the same meaning ...... αυτοσνουκερίστικα ;)


----------



## Earion (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## israfel (Aug 19, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γράφε εσύ και μη σε μέλλει... :) Και καλωσόρισες.



σας ευχαριστώ!


----------

